# wjfi tether issue?



## Sinister (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone having problems getting wifitether to be recognized by a xoom?. No errors in the log....? IPod sees the connection fine,but buddy's charge won't see my connection,nor will the xoom......thoughts?

Thanks for all the help. Couldn't have done it without ya all for sure. I'll be sure to put a donation in asap. Pfft


----------

